# Lymphocyte count



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, just notice on my latest bloodtest results that it says my Lymphocyte count is low : 1.4

It didn't have a reference range with it just 10*9/L.

Could it be connected to thyroid issues?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Hi, just notice on my latest bloodtest results that it says my Lymphocyte count is low : 1.4
> 
> It didn't have a reference range with it just 10*9/L.
> 
> ...


Has your doctor not commented? If so, I would certainly address the subject. There are many many causes.

http://www.rnceus.com/cbc/cbcdiff.html

http://www.blurtit.com/q220279.html

It could be pharmaceuticals, a virus when blood was drawn, autoimmune disease, radiation etc..


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I don't think I had a virus when the bloods were drawn but I have been rather stressed recently (trying to sort out getting treatment!) - perhaps thats it. Its also interesting that it can be connected to autoimmune disease. I will ask the specialist next week.

Thanks again Andros


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Thanks for the links. I don't think I had a virus when the bloods were drawn but I have been rather stressed recently (trying to sort out getting treatment!) - perhaps thats it. Its also interesting that it can be connected to autoimmune disease. I will ask the specialist next week.
> 
> Thanks again Andros


You are very welcome and given the reason you are here w/us, I would strongly suspect autoimmune although that should not stop you from discussing w/the doc as none of us are docs.

It is never a good thing to assume stuff. Especially when it comes to your health.


----------

